# 3.36 Rear Gear Set



## Jhallm5 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Guys, 
I am new to this Great Forum.. WOW there is a lot of info ! 
I am wanting to change the 3.90 rear gear, to a 3.36. I dont 
see anyone listing a 3.36, or lower.. Does anyone have a source? Ring and Pinion. 
This is in a 67 4 speed GTO. 

I appreciate any help! Jake


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jake, smart move. 3.36 is as long legged a gear as you can go with your 4 series carrier, so you can remove the 3.90's and the 3.36's are a straight bolt in. Nobody I know of makes the 3.36 ratio. What I did when I changed mine on the '65 back in 1990 was find a good used set and I went that route. They almost never wear out: they're either broken/blown up or perfect. Try the internet. I've seen them lately, and they're not expensive. My '65 went from a fuel guzzling, over-revving, 55mph cruising speed buzzbomb to a comfortable, cool, decent-economy, cruise at 70-75mph car. Night and day....you'll love it, especially with $4 gas.


----------



## Jhallm5 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Geeteeohguy, 
Thanks for the info.. I am new to the GTO scene.. so i appreciate all your help. What you describe is what i am looking for. I want to be able to run 70mph at 3k or under, now its 65mph at 36k!! BUZZZBOMB 
I am not drag racing much hahah, and if i am you have to shift to much to be fast! 
So when you say internet, i guess you mean Ebay? And did you buy the complete rear end and then take it apart and put the ring and pinion in your housing? Or did you swap the axle? Did you need any special tools? Also is the 3.36 gear just in the GTOs or will one out of other models work? 

I really appreciate all your help! 

Jake


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jake, I kept all my parts and just had a gear swap done by a qualified diff shop It's a job that has to be done right. I've done a few myself in the past 20 years, and you need special skills and tools. The 3.36 was the standard gear ratio in the GTO in '67, and in other A bodies with the 8.2 ten bolt as well. Not hard to find. Ebay, Craigslist, even this forum and others are a good place to start. I'd begin with a want ad in this forum, myself. A 3.23 is the best "all around" ratio IMO for a stick GTO, but you'd need to swap the whole carrier assembly. If you put 27" tall tires on the back like I did with my own '65, it will reduce the 3.36 to a 3.23 ratio, so it's a win-win. I'm still at 3k at 72mph with mine, but it's liveable. I put a 2.56 rear gear in my '67 convertible, but it has an automatic and can "get away with it". At 3k on the hiway, it's at 92mph. 75mph is a lazy 2450rpm. I love it, and the 20mpg I get. But with a stick car, stay in the low to mid 3's on your ratio. (clutch issues with a tall gear getting started)


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Ames Performance lists new stock GTO gear sets with ratios for (I guess) the 4 series carrier, including 3.36. They are described as "Yukon" brand.
Dave


----------



## Jhallm5 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the help guys... 

I was not aware that the 3.36 was stock in 67 GTOs. 
Was this for convertiables also? If so i think i will go 
to the Bigger tires. Sounds like the best option.. 
Do you have a pics of your car with the bigger rear 
tires?

Thanks again
Jake


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, convertibles also. In fact, that's what my own '67 ragtop came with. I posted a pic of my 27" rear tires on my '65 hardtop about 2 years ago on this forum, under a title of "What I did today", but I couldn't find it. For some reason, I can no longer post photos on this forum..... due to my own incompetence. A 27 inch tire is only 1 inch bigger in diameter than the stock rubber, so it looks similar.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

27" tire? Do I misunderstand? I thought you hated big ghetto wheels, Geeter?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Duke, That's tire HEIGHT, not wheel diameter!!!!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, Eric. That's right! Tire diameter. NOT wheel diameter. I have 23" wheels (30" tires) on my '15 Ford, but it came stock with those!!! Just say "NO" to Ghet-to"


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Well shoot, you must have a lot of sidewall then. Even my sister's mustang with 17" American Racing mags, I just went outside and measured, it was about 26" tall. :confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

So 26-17=9..divided by 2= 4.5" side wall.....E


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jhallm5, I saw this today. Its near Harrisburg, Pa. I don't know where you are located.
1972 Chevrolet Chevelle Posi rear end


----------

